# Sand shed filled



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Sand shed is full for another winter. Estimated 200 yards in it.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

how big is the shed? how big is your door opening? how long do you think that will last you(200 yds)


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

BC Handyman;1517058 said:


> how big is the shed? how big is your door opening? how long do you think that will last you(200 yds)


I don't have the exact measurements but I would say the building is around 24x36. Might be a little smaller. Door opening is probably 12' wide.

This will last me a couple years.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

its nice to have sand at ur shopp so u dont have to count on other people nice shed hope we get some snow soon so u can start using it


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

MSS Mow;1517063 said:


> I don't have the exact measurements but I would say the building is around 24x36. Might be a little smaller. Door opening is probably 12' wide.
> This will last me a couple years.


I ask cause it looks like the size I'd want, It is real nice having it on hand, here I cant get and sand on weekends so I got to make sure I have some before weekends, would love to have a sand/salt shed & the place to put it. Happy plowing this year!


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

MSS Mow;1517063 said:


> This will last me a couple years.


Why stock sand for a few years? Why not sure the shed in the summer for other equipment storage, like plow/sand equipment? Is it that much of a savings to buy bulk?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's always a good feeling to have a full shed. Looks good Dean.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Always good to have plenty of sand available here on the coast. Couple of icy storms could put a big dent in the pile and big $$$ in your pocket.

How hot are you mixing your sand these days?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

G.Landscape;1517189 said:


> Why stock sand for a few years? Why not sure the shed in the summer for other equipment storage, like plow/sand equipment? Is it that much of a savings to buy bulk?


In my area buying bulk saves over 75% over what you would buy it from in a yard. the cost is pricless to always have product no mater what time of day or night.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Any problem with the walls pushing out with the weight on the walls? How about the intirior walls look like plywood?


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

G.Landscape;1517189 said:


> Why stock sand for a few years? Why not sure the shed in the summer for other equipment storage, like plow/sand equipment? Is it that much of a savings to buy bulk?


I agree. Why sit on a few years worth of sand? Seems like a rather interesting business decision, unless in the summer you are using sand as well. That being said, I think it looks great!!!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

G.Landscape;1517189 said:


> Why stock sand for a few years? Why not sure the shed in the summer for other equipment storage, like plow/sand equipment? Is it that much of a savings to buy bulk?


First, it's only a couple years worth. Second, like others have said, it's nice to have plenty on hand regardless of what the winter brings. Two years ago, everyone was out of sand in February and we all were scrambling big time to get more screened/salted. There is no such thing as having too much on hand.

If the building is empty come spring, the owner will use it to store wrecked cars, but it's not critical to have it available.



ByDesign;1517505 said:


> I agree. Why sit on a few years worth of sand? Seems like a rather interesting business decision, unless in the summer you are using sand as well. That being said, I think it looks great!!!!


 I would prefer to have too much than not enough. When I said it would last a couple years, that would be for a "typical" winter. We know what "typical" can turn into. After running out a couple years ago, I don't want to do that again. Plowing snow at 3am and not knowing where the sand you need by 6am is going to come from is NOT a good feeling. Especially when the one I usually count on as a back up was calling me to see if I had any they could use!!



fireside;1517500 said:


> Any problem with the walls pushing out with the weight on the walls? How about the intirior walls look like plywood?


The walls may move out slightly but no serious problems. The building is not mine, but is that of a friend who used to plow snow. He doesn't use the building anymore so he's letting me use it. It is not a "tight" building. It keeps the snow/rain off the sand and that's all that matters.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

2COR517;1517372 said:


> Always good to have plenty of sand available here on the coast. Couple of icy storms could put a big dent in the pile and big $$$ in your pocket.
> 
> How hot are you mixing your sand these days?


Absolutely!!! As you know, if we have a rainy (aka icy) winter, we can go through A LOT of sand! And I'm one of the only guys around that actually has my own stockpile (besides the towns) so it's quite handy not having to rely on someone else in the middle of the night when I need to get loaded.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya.... I built my sand shed with cement Mafia Blocks up 6' high..... I fill it every year ...Because you never know what winter will bring..... I havn't seen the back wall since it's been built... But thats OK with me


----------



## Fwilamosky (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats on the fill man. how do you move it all in there? i'm assuming the semi-truck doesn't dump it inside the shed since it's not tall enough.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Fwilamosky;1517621 said:


> congrats on the fill man. how do you move it all in there? i'm assuming the semi-truck doesn't dump it inside the shed since it's not tall enough.


Well the part left over from last year went in with a John Deere 5055 Tractor. Then the new stuff this year went in with a John Deere 990 tractor for the first part and then had to be finished with a Cat Skid Steer with tracks on it (not sure on the model). The skid with tracks was the only way to get it stacked high enough to get it all in. They brought the sand with two different dump trucks, one a 14 yard and one a 25 yard, both straight jobs. They could dump in the door way with about half ending up inside/half outside. The last couple loads had to be dumped outside.


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

Do you ever have any problems with the sand freezing? I would think that the concrete floor would be cold enough that you might.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

People still use sand? 200 yards of it? I haven't use more then a yard of two of sand in 10 years.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Flipper;1731485 said:


> People still use sand? 200 yards of it? I haven't use more then a yard of two of sand in 10 years.


Would you put straight salt on a dirt road or driveway?


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Flipper;1731485 said:


> People still use sand? 200 yards of it? I haven't use more then a yard of two of sand in 10 years.


If you have permeable surfaces you use sand, not salt. AKA we use sand on gravel/dirt roads & lots.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Flipper;1731485 said:


> People still use sand? 200 yards of it? I haven't use more then a yard of two of sand in 10 years.


Same here I haven't used sand since the 80s I switch to a limestone grit mix with salt. I get better distance out the spreader at a idle vs sand.
And I can pre coat the grit with cal brine before storing it.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

BC Handyman;1517058 said:


> how big is the shed? how big is your door opening? how long do you think that will last you(200 yds)


I took some measurements this fall. The building is 24x32. Door opening is 12x12.



bluerider;1731381 said:


> Do you ever have any problems with the sand freezing? I would think that the concrete floor would be cold enough that you might.


No, I have had virtually no problem with freezing here. I try to make sure it has a hot mix of salt so it won't freeze. I try to do an 80/20 mix and that is usually good, especially since the sand is kept relatively dry being under cover. I'm sure I'd have freeze up if it was out in the open like most town piles are.



Flipper;1731485 said:


> People still use sand? 200 yards of it? I haven't use more then a yard of two of sand in 10 years.


 Yes. It's quite common actually. All municipalities in this area uses sand on the roads too. Not to mention most private businesses still want sand. Personally, I wish they would switch over to salt, but there is the mentality that they like to see the sand. They can't see the salt.

I had about 125 yards to start this year with and ran out by the first of January. I've put up another 45 yards. We had a major ice storm that just destroyed my sand pile. I ran 18 hours a day just spreading sand.


----------



## bluerider (Mar 26, 2004)

We had the same thing a couple weeks ago here in VT. Was sanding ever day for a week. Destoyed the sand pile in a hurry.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You must be getting low on sand Dean. A lot of the towns in this area had to put up more sand and salt last weak.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

mercer_me;1732433 said:


> You must be getting low on sand Dean. A lot of the towns in this area had to put up more sand and salt last weak.


I was completely out Will. Had to put up another 45 yards. Hope that will be enough, but if not I can get more.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

MSS Mow;1732490 said:


> I was completely out Will. Had to put up another 45 yards. Hope that will be enough, but if not I can get more.


How much sand do you go through per storm Dean?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

mercer_me;1732501 said:


> How much sand do you go through per storm Dean?


It varies on the storm, but on average I would say 5-6 yards. But when we get ice, I go through a lot more of it because I end up doing a ton of driveways.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

This is the second time this winter I've had to restock on sand!! I've now added 90 yards extra this winter. Started with an estimated 125 yards.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Did you say you were running straight sand or a mix??
If you want people to "see" it, ever think about throwing a treated salt?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

SnowMatt13;1760233 said:


> Did you say you were running straight sand or a mix??
> If you want people to "see" it, ever think about throwing a treated salt?


80% sand, 20% salt. I use a small amount of magic salt but most still want that sand. Plus I have a lot of gravel drives and roads that you couldn't use straight salt anyway.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Understand that completely. My mom's driveway is gravel and I use a mix on it, especially when the hard pack melts a little, then re-freezes.
in the end, it's all about what the customer wants.....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Flipper;1731485 said:


> People still use sand? 200 yards of it? I haven't use more then a yard of two of sand in 10 years.


Same here.

You should use an auger or conveyor to fill that shed, lots of wasted space in there.


----------

